# DSX sound decoder with Airwire control



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,
       Has anyone had any experience using the Soundtraxx DSX sound decoder with Airwire? How does it sound and how easy was it's use and instalation? Thanks ....


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Todd,

I have used a DSX decoder with Airwire in an LGB Mogul. The Airwire manual shows exactly how to connect it. It sounds fine. Its not the same level of quality as Phoenix for example, but its a good cheap solution. The default settings for the volume are a bit out of balance in my opinion but you can adjust the volume for bell, whistle, chuff, etc using the various CV variables and the Airwire throttle. I am a DCC novice so it took me a while to sort out how the different CV's work. You can download a manual from the Soundtraxx site but be aware it is for their complete DCC system - not just the sound decoder - so you have to sift through it for the relevant variables.

Steve


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,
I have DSX in several locos. They probably use the same sound files as the Sierra units. Very easy install and can be had for about $70.00.  The big drawback is the 1 watt amplifier.  Don't expect a high volume level.  Now,all that said I now use the new Phoenix P5 in all my installs. $149.00 includes a volume control and computer jack.  With all the features on the Phoenix it is in my opinion a far better value in the long run.  The amplifier is capable of 6 watts. I keep mine set to a maximum of 2 watts and get all the volume I could ever want.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I just replaced a DSX with a P5. The owner was not happy with the low volume from the DSX.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like I might be happier with the P5. I should have known the $70 price of the DSX was for a reason... Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd....there's an $11.50 amplifier you can buy that solves the low sound issue....if you REALLY want more sound. 


http://www.hobbytron.com/vk4001.html


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition to the amplifier, you will need an isolation transformer to hook the amplifier to the DSX. Unless you have a large amount of space available to put the extra parts, save yourself a lot of time and get the P5.

Also, the P5 is MUCH more programmable and you can easily adjust your volume from the AirSWire transmitter. 

With the AirWire system, you are using the best radio. Why not finish the job and use the best sound system?


----------



## terry_n_85318 (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the difference in cost?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several of the DSX decoders...but haven't installed any yet. I bought them for two reasons. They were inexpensive and I'm planning on putting them into bashed models for which I don't need the exact simulation of a particular engine's sound. I'm also NOT into loud engine sounds. The din created by loud exhaust and chuffing just bugs me...just a personal thing. On the other hand, complete silence is also not desired. 

I bought my DSXs from Tony's Train Exchange when he was running a sale on them last year. I think I paid around $30 to $40 for each one back then. 

If I need more volume, the amplifier is $12....and an audio isolation transformer can be purchased for between $1 and $10. You need to ensure it's an AUDIO isolation transformer or you may loose the lower frequencies from the DSX. I hadn't considered the need for the isolation transformer, but as Bill pointed out the power for the amplifier needs to be connected directly to the battery...and NOT the airwire as it would cause a short between the battery and the DCC output on the Airwire...and will probably damage your AirWire receiver. 

So...from a cost perspective ALONE...$40 to $65 for the DSX, $12 for the amp, and $10 for the isolation transformer brings the cost to $62 to $87 per engine....compared to around $155 for the P5. If you DON'T need the extra volume, then the cost per engine is just that of the DSX...$40 to $65 per engine. Then again, you're assuming the liability. 

Now...the new news....the QSI Solutions product...and it's got me rethinking what I'm doing. I went though all the above to get the cost of all loco electronics down in the $180 to $200 per engine cost....$140 for the Airwire RX...and $40 to $60 more for the sound. NOW....QSI Solutions has released their new Quantum Magnum and Gwire RX which are compatible with Airwire TXs. I understand you can buy both the decoder and receiver for around $200 per engine...which makes this integrated unit price competitive with my home grown low cost solution. Further, I'm hearing from Greg Elmassian on chat that he REALLY likes the sound that the Magnum makes in his locos.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I believe the DSX is $75 and the P5 is $180. Discounts are avaiable from many sources.


----------

